# what about this?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> thats awesome!


thanks!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That is fab-u-lous! Well done you! That looks cool as! Any more? I'd love to see 'em! :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The magic of photoshop


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

That's awesome as!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> The magic of photoshop


Actually, I do have photoshop, but I cant figure out how to get the images off of photoshop onto my desktop so they are in a file readable to photobucket so i can put them on there! 

for this, I used photobucket (awesome new program they have)


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Wow! That is fab-u-lous! Well done you! That looks cool as! Any more? I'd love to see 'em! :wink:


thanks!!! I do have more, hold on...
ok, I put them up at the start of this thread ^^


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

When you go to save in photoshop, there is a drop down menu of file types, you just choose whichever one you like.
the default one is a .psd which stands for photoshop document, and isn't readable by other programs. try a different file type that photobucket can read, I use jpeg.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> When you go to save in photoshop, there is a drop down menu of file types, you just choose whichever one you like.
> the default one is a .psd which stands for photoshop document, and isn't readable by other programs. try a different file type that photobucket can read, I use jpeg.


thanks a BUNCH! I will try that now! thanks!


----------

